# Best Pet treat bag?



## Holtie (May 30, 2012)

Only about two months ago I bought a recommended Pet treat bag and am not best pleased that this has already started to fall apart! The inner lining is coming out, the loops (to hang your keys) have frayed and to top the lot off, the toggle clip has snapped!  It was a Pet Gear brand. 
What is yours like if you have one and are you happy with yours? The seller wasn't interested so won't be buying from them again!! :mad2:


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

The best treat bags are chalk bags designed for rock climbers!


----------



## lucylastic (Apr 9, 2011)

I am on a never ending quest to find the perfect treat bag. One I can use with one hand. JWB used to make a good one that popped open with one hand but they don't seem to make them any more.


----------



## lucylastic (Apr 9, 2011)

smokeybear said:


> The best treat bags are chalk bags designed for rock climbers!


Thanks for the tip. I bought one today. It's perfect.


----------



## Holtie (May 30, 2012)

lucylastic said:


> Thanks for the tip. I bought one today. It's perfect.


If you don't mind my asking - where did you purchase it from? I'm desperate for a new one!


----------



## lucylastic (Apr 9, 2011)

Wild Country New Dipper Chalk Bag | GO Outdoors

Don't know if you have a branch near you, but that's where I got it. Right size, right price, and has a belt too.


----------



## Holtie (May 30, 2012)

lucylastic said:


> Wild Country New Dipper Chalk Bag | GO Outdoors
> 
> Don't know if you have a branch near you, but that's where I got it. Right size, right price, and has a belt too.


Thank you for that info - really appreciated! Will go and get one!! (Well, not now, of course!) :thumbup:


----------



## lucylastic (Apr 9, 2011)

Best wait till tomorrow. You may be arrested if you get one tonight.


----------



## Holtie (May 30, 2012)

lucylastic said:


> Best wait till tomorrow. You may be arrested if you get one tonight.


Well, alright if I have to! I know I'm desperate for a new one but a few more hours won't hurt!
Hang on - it is tomorrow/today!!


----------



## lucylastic (Apr 9, 2011)

Used it today and it is definitely the best I've had. Seriously. Get one. Top tip though. Take the lining from an old treat bag and use that as a liner.


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

lucylastic said:


> Used it today and it is definitely the best I've had. Seriously. Get one. Top tip though. Take the lining from an old treat bag and use that as a liner.


Yes that is the only downside to chalk bags although I have often used them inside out.

I tend to put a Karabinier on the bag to clip onto my belt loops etc.


----------



## WhatWouldSidDo (Nov 17, 2012)

smokeybear said:


> The best treat bags are chalk bags designed for rock climbers!


Good call, Just had a look at these and they seem very good


----------

